# Got dental cleaning done..



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone ~waveing~
I got my little guys dental cleaning done yesterday and
his little teeth were Much worse than expected. 
Seven teeth had to be extracted!! He had a rough evening/night,
but feeling little
better today but still in some pain, mostly just laying around sleeping
bless his heart.
Upset me the vet did Not send any pain med home with
him.:foxes15: Chihuahua's are very sensitive little creatures, they
just don't take alot of anything, as most of you know.
Apparently he did not know. Antibiotics sent home thou.
Soooo glad its done/over, and onward to a road of health. 

Just letting you'ns know,,, I know how expensive these vets are
these days with the failing economy making it even harder, but,,,
if your little one is in need of a dental cleaning/extractions please
don't put it off getting it done. Bad teeth are very painful to live with, can
cause gum disease, much tooth loss and put bacteria in there blood stream
which can cost them there lives. 
I should of had my guy in the vet much sooner than I did. 
I Just Thank Jesus I was finially able to do it, get it done and over. 
God bless everyone.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

How did the procedure go? Everything was okay? He's recovering as expected? Did the large quantity of teeth removed make it more difficult? What is the after care like. 

Sorry for all the questions. I ask because Toby needs 12-15 retained baby teeth pulled. He's getting it done in July. And I am a nervous wreck. 

It sounds like your chi needed adult teeth pulled while Toby's are just retained baby teeth with slightly weaker roots, but the procedure sounds similar. 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to hear his teeth are taken care of! We're going through a terrible mess with Oceans teeth right now. We adopted her a couple months ago and I don't think her teeth were ever properly cared for. The night I brought her home most of her teeth were loose and they were all brown from tartar. I brought her to the vet to get antibiotics to fight the infection this has caused her, and now we're working at getting her teeth clean. We're trying to save as many as we can. Some of her back teeth are still tight.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Im glad you got it done.  
If human adults cant stand the pain i cant imagine what a Chi would be going thro. 

For Chico It seems the vet pulls out 1 or 2 tooth every year.  We just started with Raw food so Im hopping that would help his teeth to be nice and healthy. :coolwink:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I havse a dental done on my chi's almost every 2 years. The vet looks every 6 months or so. Zarita at 7 yrs, has the most pulled. Everytime, a couple of teeth are pulled. She has no tiny teeth (incisors?) left in the bottom, and has a couple left on top. They get "loose"? Also has no teeth left behind the canines. Lots of molars left. The other chi's have better teeth. Bonnie the baby has some impacted canines, but hasn't had to have a dental yet.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the concern everyone. 
He is doing much better now.
So glad its done/over. 
Yea, Chi's have 42 teeth, same number as a large
breed dog, just alot smaller mouth for them all to
fit in. I see some of you'ns also have had to get some
of your chi's teeth extracted. Don't seem to affect the
eating much, but he has always been a gulper more than a
chewer anyhow. lol.. Just cut his food extra finer now.
Gets fed homemade diet.


Pup Luv-
Procedure went well, recovering as expected, I'm sure more
tooth loss will take little longer to heal, as he also has some
stitches. Most of his were the back ones. After care- antibotics,
plenty rest/water. After antibiotic treatment, I will get some
probiotics down him asap! Yes, my guy is almost 5 years old
so it was all adult teeth pulled.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you pmum for the info. I'm glad he's doing well. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

